# Clear Creek Play Park Tree



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

If the sun comes out tomorrow Clear Creek will be very boatable.

Except for a river wide tree down just south of the baseball fields, about a 1/4 mile up stream from the Golden library. Easily a 24" diameter tree will need more than a chainsaw.


----------

